
The Dark Side of the Placebo Effect: When Intense Belief Kills - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2011/09/the-dark-side-of-the-placebo-effect-when-intense-belief-kills/245065/
======
Nasrudith
I wonder about magnitudes and how different the rates are versus other
hypotheses - say take the approximate risk profile for their genes and similar
impact of just stress from traumatic events with negative health impact.

Essentially I wonder how comparable "bonus stress" is to a nocebo effect in
terms of magnitude and if they can be distinguished.

------
arkj
They should add another title, “The Dark Side of the pharma effect: When
excessive belief in profit kills”. I am in no way advocating any sort of blind
belief.

